# Penn 650 SSm vs Penn Battle



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

After having a blast last week in the surf in Destin I am already planning my next trip. I have a Penn 850 SSm that I found was a little over kill on the ladyfish and pompano, but great for a big bull red. I am looking for a solid pompano/ladyfish set up with a 10 ft surf rod. I was thinking a Penn 650 SSm that would compliment my 850 SSM, but the Penn Battle looks pretty sweet as well. Any ideas?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My experience is the penn slammer series is lighter and more powerful.I had 2 850 ssm's and sold them in favor of my 560 slammer's. On a 7' slammer rod with 65# power pro,nothing is safe in the water barring a big shark. They are more expensive but way more fun and lighter to fish with.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> My experience is the penn slammer series is lighter and more powerful.I had 2 850 ssm's and sold them in favor of my 560 slammer's. On a 7' slammer rod with 65# power pro,nothing is safe in the water barring a big shark. They are more expensive but way more fun and lighter to fish with.


 
I am considering a Slammer as well...what model Penn SSm is the Slammer 560 comparable to?


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I am going to order a Penn Battle this week to go on a 11ft rod. But I still havent decided what size I need to get.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

When are you going to the beach TNguy??? One thing I recommend is fish hard both morning and evening...don't let up!


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

GoVols said:


> When are you going to the beach TNguy??? One thing I recommend is fish hard both morning and evening...don't let up!


June 11-18 in Gulf Shores. I plan on hitting the surf everyday that I don't go offshore. What .lb braid do you run on your surf rig?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I got 500 yards of 50 lb braid on my Penn 850SS...I'm glad I had it since a couple of blacktips really ran with my line.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

for ladyfish you can get a penn 440 on a 7 foot penn rod combo for 100 bucks at academy and maybe bass pro. there great for any kind of casting


----------

